# Phragmipedium lindleyanum



## Brabantia (Mar 21, 2012)

A first flowering for a small plant that I received from Uri it is at least five or six years ago. This species is described as a big plant but the one I own is cultivated in a 4" (10 cm) pot and have a leafspan of about 14" (35 cm). At least two more flowers are in preparation on the shaft.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 21, 2012)

I like this flower...it has prestige!!!


----------



## Trimorph (Mar 21, 2012)

Very nice!

I also was thinking to cultivate this species and sargentianum, I like them a lot. But because of the plant size and limited space it never put it into practice.

Best regards,
Trimorph


----------



## valenzino (Mar 21, 2012)

I really like the colour of this Ph. lindleyanum...I will really like to have seeds of the selfing.Its possible?


----------



## Rick (Mar 21, 2012)

That is about the reddest lindleyanum I've ever seen!!:clap::clap:

Could it be the kaeteriana form? (I know I butchered the spelling).


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 21, 2012)

That looks very nice!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 21, 2012)

I was going to say "that is the darkest lindleyanum I recall seeing" Nice plant from Uri!


----------



## John M (Mar 21, 2012)

Incredible!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 21, 2012)

If that's the true color, it is spectacular!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2012)

Unusually red! Yay besseae hybrids! oke:


----------



## Dido (Mar 22, 2012)

A great color congrats on that one


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 22, 2012)

great color,saw one at our show last week was not even close to this color


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 23, 2012)

Interesting. I like it.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 23, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Orchidzrule (Mar 27, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Unusually red! Yay besseae hybrids! oke:



Eric, while I am surprised there is no besseae in it, it isn't a hybrid. Or do you think it is misidentified?


----------



## raymond (Mar 29, 2012)

wow very dark red


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 30, 2012)

Gorgeous colouraion, look like kaieterum for me a darker and smaler variety of lindleyanum...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2012)

Orchidzrule said:


> Eric, while I am surprised there is no besseae in it, it isn't a hybrid. Or do you think it is misidentified?


No, it's definitely not a besseae hybrid! I have seen one lindleyanum like this before but I can't remember where. Its very nice and would look good with besseae or Phrag. Barbara LeAnn on it!!!


----------

